# Antoine Walker may very well be bought out



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, the Heat traded Toine, Simien, Doleac, and a 1st for Ricky Davis and Blount today. I can't imagine that Minny will hold on to Toine for long before cutting him. Are you guys I favor of getting him for cheap as a sparkplug off of the bench? I'm sure he wants to be in Boston the most.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jesus titty****ing christ. Now I have to summon an exorcist to abjure this thread. Please do NOT speak the devil's name lest he arrive. :mad2:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Well, the Heat traded Toine, Simien, Doleac, and a 1st for Ricky Davis and Blount today. I can't imagine that Minny will hold on to Toine for long before cutting him. Are you guys I favor of getting him for cheap as a sparkplug off of the bench? I'm sure he wants to be in Boston the most.



:gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I think there's a decent chance that he might be traded again. If not I would think he'll definitely be bought out. Not sure he's the type of guy you want to add though. You need unselfish players who play the right way, not selfish players who play the wrong way.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Career TS% of 48%, is absymally bad. Last year it was 46%. Nevertheless, he attempts more shots than an average player, despite not being good at making them. I wouldn't touch him with a ten foot pole.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Bill Simmons on Antoines first (and hopefully not last) return....



> So why are we excited to have him back? Because he gave a crap about being a Celtic, that's why. Walker came to the franchise in 1996, four years removed from Bird, three years removed from McHale and Reggie, two years removed from Parish. He played with Dee Brown and Rick Fox, both of whom played with the Big Three and understood how the franchise resonated with the city. For all his faults as a player, Walker always understood that it meant something to wear the Celtics green, knew the names on the rafters, valued Red Auerbach's advice, listened to Tommy Heinsohn's tips on the team charter. When the team traded him, he was devastated -- not because they gave up on him, but because he never wanted to play anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's something to be said for that.



THATS why he should come back if we have the opportunity...not because hes the greatest player out there, hes not...not because hes the 20-10 antoine of old, hes not...but as with everyone of the big 3, antoine has matured and knows what it takes to win...he was a BIG part of a championship ring in miami...and for 20 min a game him and posey can be another big part of a ring here...who would you rather have on the squad toine or brandon wallace? its not like hed be taking the roster spot of anyone important...and he knows that he would have a reduced role and at this point in his career he would accept that


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

You don't want him, trust me. The only good to come from it would be the PP/Shimmy storyline. Walker, as a player is done, he does nothing but hurt a team. Don't let him shoot, because he'll brick it 98% of the time. Don't give him the ball in the open floor, because he will go coast-to-coast, only to dribble it off his foot and out of bounds. Bring him back, and put him on the IR. The tank is on E.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

miami asked toine to be a spot up 3 pt shooter for his stint as a member of the heat...might as well ask shaq to be a spot up 3 pt shooter because its not a part of either players game...he performed very well up until last year...you dont go from a solid nba player to washed up in a year without having any sort of injury...toine needs a change of scenery...even if its not boston...he will do well for a coach that is less concerned about his body weight and more concerned with how to utilize his skills...he will be fine


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Because it's Boston, and Antoine. COnsidering the state they are in right now... welcome back Antoine. As much as I hate the guy. Boston get's wet for him.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Why make room for Antoine? Didn't we like try this 3 times? I'll go for PJ Brown instead and he fills a need more and can play center.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

If he's built like an offensive lineman, I'm not interested, and that's the story I read out of Miami.

If he's in shape, I'd take him. He's better than Scalabrine and Pollard.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> Jesus titty****ing christ. Now I have to summon an exorcist to abjure this thread. Please do NOT speak the devil's name lest he arrive. :mad2:


:yay:

My bad! Oh well, the damage is done


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Hell ****ing no. 

Sparkplug off the bench? What are you on crack? The only sparking that fat *** would do is to wave his towel around in one hand with a Krispy Kreme donut in the other. 

To hell with Antoine.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *miami asked toine to be a spot up 3 pt shooter for his stint as a member of the heat...might as well ask shaq to be a spot up 3 pt shooter because its not a part of either players game*...he performed very well up until last year...you dont go from a solid nba player to washed up in a year without having any sort of injury...toine needs a change of scenery...even if its not boston...he will do well for a coach that is less concerned about his body weight and more concerned with how to utilize his skills...he will be fine


Not a part of his game? There were seasons in Boston where Antoine jacked up way over 600 treys. And missed 2/3 of them.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Jesus titty****ing christ. Now I have to summon an exorcist to abjure this thread. Please do NOT speak the devil's name lest he arrive.





LX said:


> Hell ****ing no.
> 
> Sparkplug off the bench? What are you on crack? The only sparking that fat *** would do is to wave his towel around in one hand with a Krispy Kreme donut in the other.
> 
> To hell with Antoine.


:lol: both of you are getting repped


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bring him back to Boston, your team needs him


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Not a part of his game? There were seasons in Boston where Antoine jacked up way over 600 treys. And missed 2/3 of them.




please dont question my knowledge of antoine...first of all...being a spot up shooter and shooting 3s are 2 completely different things...antoine never would stand in the corner or on the elbow and wait for the pass out to him to shoot his 3s, as he was asked to do in miami...when he was in boston he would create his 3s or shoot off the dribble, where he was most effective...secondly...his seasons where he "jacked up" 600 3s he hit between 33 and 37% of them...a phoenominal number for a pf...and compareable to the 3pt % of someone like tracy mcgrady, i dont see anyone saying he shoots too many 3s...people just criticize toine more because its popular


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> please dont question my knowledge of antoine...first of all...being a spot up shooter and shooting 3s are 2 completely different things...antoine never would stand in the corner or on the elbow and wait for the pass out to him to shoot his 3s, as he was asked to do in miami...when he was in boston he would create his 3s or shoot off the dribble, where he was most effective...secondly...his seasons where he "jacked up" 600 3s he hit between 33 and 37% of them...a phoenominal number for a pf...and compareable to the 3pt % of someone like tracy mcgrady, i dont see anyone saying he shoots too many 3s...people just criticize toine more because its popular


I criticize Antoine b/c he refuses to go and rebound the ball and play down low and instead loiters behind the three point line. Not because it's popular.

33-37% may be good for a PF, but in the grand scheme of things it's not very good. And Tracy McGrady isn't exactly the next Reggie Miller either.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Does McGrady shoot 600 threes in a year? Thats why people don't say he shoots too many. Also, a good 3-pt% for a PF isn't something that is helping you make your point.

Here's why you would want Antoine in Boston. He genuinely cares about playing in green and white. Possibly, more so than anyone since Bird, McHale, and Parish were here. He'll do whatever is asked of him. If that's piss everyone off and bomb 600 threes, that's what he'll do. If its sit in the high post and pass out to shooters and slashers, that's what he'll do. If its hit a game winning shot, that's what he'll do.

When he's not fat, he's a mobile powerforward who can dribble, pass, and stretch the defense. He's serviceable defensively and he can rebound. He can play in the low post, he can play in the high post. He can play the perimeter (though he never should).

Those are the reasons why you would want Antoine on this team. There's something about him a Celtics uniform that just makes sense, whether we be in the Pitino-induced bad times, the O'Brien painful to watch but good times, or these times.

That said, if the conditioning reports out of Miami are true, there's no need for him here. If he's in decent shape, he's worth having.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

David_Ortiz said:


> I criticize Antoine b/c he refuses to go and rebound the ball and play down low and instead loiters behind the three point line. Not because it's popular.
> 
> 33-37% may be good for a PF, but in the grand scheme of things it's not very good. And Tracy McGrady isn't exactly the next Reggie Miller either.


Shooting 33% on 3s is the equivelent of shooting 50% on 2s. Toine's great when he drives though. I actually think #1AntoineWalkerFan is making some good points here. Plus, he always plays great in your arena.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Does McGrady shoot 600 threes in a year? Thats why people don't say he shoots too many. Also, a good 3-pt% for a PF isn't something that is helping you make your point.


How? Why is a good 3pt clip for a PF different from that of a 1,2, or 3?


> Here's why you would want Antoine in Boston. He genuinely cares about playing in green and white. Possibly, more so than anyone since Bird, McHale, and Parish were here. He'll do whatever is asked of him. If that's piss everyone off and bomb 600 threes, that's what he'll do. If its sit in the high post and pass out to shooters and slashers, that's what he'll do. If its hit a game winning shot, that's what he'll do.


Yeah.... Toine may do what's asked of him for about the first 30 games but then he'll want to make sure he reaches his '3 pointers attempted' average for a season. In other words, it won't stick and he'll go back to his bad habits.

I bet Eric Williams cherished playing in green too... why don't he give him a call if that's what its about?



> *When he's not fat,* he's a mobile powerforward who can dribble, pass, and stretch the defense. He's serviceable defensively and he can rebound. He can play in the low post, he can play in the high post. He can play the perimeter (though he never should).


Uhh... but it sounds like in Miami he's been making a few too many Burger King runs. So therefore he is fat. If he can lose the Traylortits by Feb. (and somehow learn that he needs to stay in the paint) sure he can make himself at home i don't care.



> Those are the reasons why you would want Antoine on this team. There's something about him a Celtics uniform that just makes sense, whether we be in the Pitino-induced bad times, the O'Brien painful to watch but good times, or these times.


I disagree.



> That said, if the conditioning reports out of Miami are true, there's no need for him here. If he's in decent shape, he's worth having


TAADAAAA!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

OK from what ive heard inside the wolves it looks like Antoine definately WILL be bought out (unless some miracle trade comes along).
Really if he come here for the minimum, comes off the bench and is in shape we should absolutely pick him up.... he would LOVE to be here and i think he would at least know his role.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

His previous role was when KG Ray and Rondo weren't involved


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

please comeback antoine!!!! i would love to see him end his career in boston with PP, KG and Ray:clap:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

and steal shots from them... =/


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Theres enough players to just pull antoine off the floor if he starts forcing shots, he wouldnt be relied upon anymore for big periods


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> please dont question my knowledge of antoine...first of all...being a spot up shooter and shooting 3s are 2 completely different things...antoine never would stand in the corner or on the elbow and wait for the pass out to him to shoot his 3s, as he was asked to do in miami...when he was in boston he would create his 3s or shoot off the dribble, where he was most effective...secondly...his seasons where he "jacked up" 600 3s he hit between 33 and 37% of them...a phoenominal number for a pf...and compareable to the 3pt % of someone like tracy mcgrady, i dont see anyone saying he shoots too many 3s...people just criticize toine more because its popular


I'm sorry, I won't question your knowledge of Toine...but from all my times seeing Walker play, I wouldn't say he's a better shooter off the dribble at all. I might give you he's the type of player that needs a "rhythm" dribble to get in his flow, but not by any means would any _strength_ come from Toine putting the ball on the floor...


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

UD40 said:


> You don't want him, trust me. The only good to come from it would be the PP/Shimmy storyline. Walker, as a player is done, he does nothing but hurt a team. Don't let him shoot, because he'll brick it 98% of the time. Don't give him the ball in the open floor, because he will go coast-to-coast, only to dribble it off his foot and out of bounds. Bring him back, and put him on the IR. The tank is on E.


I don't know if Antoine is done, like his skills have so deteriorated that he's finished being a productive player again. I think he's the same player today that he was five years, the same tremendously inefficient offensive player. If he's given free rein like he had in Boston, I think he can still average 20 points on 20 shots, with 9 rebounds and a 39 percent shooting percentage, with a monster game here and there. If you thought Antoine in Miami was frustrating to watch, imagine him as option 1A.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm sorry, I won't question your knowledge of Toine...but from all my times seeing Walker play, I wouldn't say he's a better shooter off the dribble at all. I might give you he's the type of player that needs a "rhythm" dribble to get in his flow, but not by any means would any _strength_ come from Toine putting the ball on the floor...



im not talking about the toine in miami...im talking about the toine of old...before he went to miami he was a much better shooter off the dribble, "better" but not a great shooter still...for some reason, imo wrong coaching of his game, he has not been in any sort of rhythm since going to miami save for the championship run...a change of scenery is just what he needs to get his game going again...although its not what i need because i dont have any money to buy another freakin teams jersey...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

When Antoine is asked to bomb threes, he bombs the threes. In his first four years, he averaged less than four a night. Once O'Brien took over is when Walker started putting up 600 a year. Why? Because as those of us who were here remember, Obie's offense consisted of resting for defense. From here, he moved to Dallas where the powerforward position was a perimeter position in their offense. Again, he played on the perimeter and bombed threes. He came back here and bombed some more threes. Then he went to Miami where he was asked to stay out of Shaq's way and shoot threes.

I find it hard to blame him for the way he was coached when he did what he was instructed to do. That is why I think he'd do whatever Doc told him to do. Hopefully, Doc would use him to give KG a rest and play as a passer out of the post, or play with Garnett in the high post similar to what Brad Miller did with Webber when the Kings were good.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

He'd steal shots from Allen, Pierce and Garnett. The Celtics need scorers, but the kind that will finish plays, not try to make them. Other than scoring, he doesn't do much else. He would be a pretty bad fit.


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Theres enough players to just pull antoine off the floor if he starts forcing shots, he wouldnt be relied upon anymore for big periods


Theoretically that's true. But that wouldn't happen. As a veteran, being coached by someone who loves veterans, who would also have leadership standing in the locker room, he wouldn't be yanked like he's Scalabrine. I think he'd end up seeing a lot of minutes as the big next to Garnett, which I wouldn't look forward to.

If Antoine could give up trying to be a scorer and concentrated on just being a passer, it would be fascinating to see him play point-forward for this team. Rondo's looked horrible this preseason.

Speaking of Rondo, I think his defense is vastly overrated, at least his man defense is. Guys score on him all the time, either by shooting over him or driving by him. He is however a fabulous team defender. He's wonderful at sneaking up on people for steals and playing passing lanes. Man, I really wish this team had a better point guard than Rondo.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Play Antoine at PF next to Garnett. Antoine would be happy with Pierce and back in Boston, and had some very good years. At the very least he could help to spread the defense. I like the idea of adding him if it's cheap. It's the logical place for him to go.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jenness said:


> Speaking of Rondo, I think his defense is vastly overrated, at least his man defense is. Guys score on him all the time, either by shooting over him or driving by him. He is however a fabulous team defender. He's wonderful at sneaking up on people for steals and playing passing lanes. Man, I really wish this team had a better point guard than Rondo.


I agree with this. I think Rondo would be a great backup. I think Pruitt's going to be good in the long term, but this team is playing for a title, they don't need prospects at the 1, they need a player.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> He'd steal shots from Allen, Pierce and Garnett. The Celtics need scorers, but the kind that will finish plays, not try to make them. Other than scoring, he doesn't do much else. He would be a pretty bad fit.


I don't think he'd steal too many shots from them. He wouldn't be starting and wouldn't be playing the same minutes he used to play. He'd come in when Perkins comes out and Garnett has to slide to center. I don't think he'd have to create too many shots either. You've seen how Perkins can get easy baskets when the defense is paying too much attention to Garnett. Walker would get those same looks. All Doc has to do is tell him to keep playing down low. We have Allen, Pierce, House, Posey, and even Scal for hitting open perimeter shots. Walker's a good rebounder when he's in position, and that's what we need more than a perimeter shooter. 

And as people have pointed out, there's a lot to be said for a guy who absolutely wants to be here. His best days were as a Celtic. He stepped back to let Pierce be the man, and I don't think he'll have any problem deferring to Allen and Garnett, too. He plays with heart and would be yet another guy with years of experience under his belt and a ring to go with it. I'd certainly take him over Jackie Manuel or Brandon Wallace. Those guys don't really fill a need. We need a PF or center. If we can't get PJ Brown, Walker would be nice.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Whilst true that he does want to wear the green and white more than anyone else, that's about all he's got left at this stage of the game.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Whilst true that he does want to wear the green and white more than anyone else, that's about all he's got left at this stage of the game.


Maybe they can sign him to the dance squad.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Perfection said:


> Play Antoine at PF next to Garnett. Antoine would be happy with Pierce and back in Boston, and had some very good years. At the very least he could help to spread the defense. I like the idea of adding him if it's cheap. It's the logical place for him to go.


Surely you're not suggesting he start?
I have very mixed feelings about even the IDEA of picking him up. My sentimental side says yes, my logical side says what specific need do we have that he would fill??


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> my logical side says what specific need do we have that he would fill??



God forbid anything happens to garnett and hes out for an extended period of time...who do we have to replace him? scalabrine? pollard? davis? we have no reliable option backing up garnett and im not willing to sacrifice the season if he misses any time....thats what role he can fill


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

AWF, let's be realistic here. If Garnett goes down, the season's done whether we have Walker or Spud Webb backing him up.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> AWF, let's be realistic here. If Garnett goes down, the season's done whether we have Walker or Spud Webb backing him up.



Oh of course...but im saying like lets say he goes down for 6 weeks...what do we do in the meantime?? if he goes down for the year we are lost no matter what but we cant sink to the bottom of the atlantic waiting for him to recover with scabs starting at pf


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3MI3sj3XKrQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3MI3sj3XKrQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


the first 25 seconds of this video is why he would be an asset back in green...


now excuse me while i watch all 5 parts to this comeback


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Boston is the only destination for Antoine. His game wont be any better than in Miami on any other team.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I think people are reading into this too much, as if Walker would come in and hog playing time and the ball. Walker would have a limited role. He's not going to start or play more than 20 minutes unless someone gets injured. Outside of Garnett and Perkins, we have Powe, Davis, Pollard, and Scal. I like Powe, but he's still undersized and doesn't look to score as much as he should at times, Davis is a rookie so will be inconsistent, Pollard is oft injured and doesn't play much anyway, and Scal would likely be on the floor when Garnett and Perkins are both off, so there would still be a spot open. I wouldn't pay big bucks for Walker, but if he can come cheaply, why not? I think he'd rather not get much playing time in Boston than not get much playing time elsewhere. I also think he'd be more valuable in the playoffs than Powe, Davis, or Pollard.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Oh of course...but im saying like lets say he goes down for 6 weeks...what do we do in the meantime?? if he goes down for the year we are lost no matter what but we cant sink to the bottom of the atlantic waiting for him to recover with scabs starting at pf


You're right, of course, but at this stage of his career Walker isn't going to make a difference of many games over Scalabrine. If Garnett goes down we're dropping whether it's Walker/Scabs/whoever at the 4. Walker playing the brunt of the minutes isn't going to translate into _that_ much more success than who we have out there right now.

And yeah...he's a great locker room guy. But at this stage he's really not doing a whole lot more than that. To be clear, it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if he signed, but I wouldn't be actively pursuing him.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> You're right, of course, but at this stage of his career Walker isn't going to make a difference of many games over Scalabrine. If Garnett goes down we're dropping whether it's Walker/Scabs/whoever at the 4. Walker playing the brunt of the minutes isn't going to translate into _that_ much more success than who we have out there right now.
> 
> And yeah...he's a great locker room guy. But at this stage he's really not doing a whole lot more than that. To be clear, it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if he signed, but I wouldn't be actively pursuing him.



ok...but even if its a little more success than what we have now why not do it? lets say its not toine...its player X...if player X can come in and make the team even a little better, while signing for the vets min and not taking the roster spot of anyone that will contribute, why not do it?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here's another question you must ask yourself: Is there need for a 263 lbs. SF?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Hes a power forward...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> ok...but even if its a little more success than what we have now why not do it? lets say its not toine...its player X...if player X can come in and make the team even a little better, while signing for the vets min and not taking the roster spot of anyone that will contribute, why not do it?


If "player X" is P.J. Brown, I'm all for it.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to P-Dub34 again


:laugh:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd like to see Walker back in Boston just to reunite with Pierce again. He won't be much help, if any, but I don't think it'd hurt having another locker room guy that the city loves. 

BTW Dahntay Jones got cut? Odd. Making room for Walker possibly? If Walker does get bought out with Minny, he's for sure headed to Boston in this case.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

> The Celtics cut guards Dahntay Jones and Jackie Manuel today, according to a press release from the team. The team's training camp roster now stands at 14 players.



isnt the limit 15???

:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> isnt the limit 15???
> 
> :clap2: :clap2:


yep... leaving ourselves an open roster spot just before all the other teams need to trim their roster to 15.
Antoine looking very likely now

-EDIT- wait, maybe not..
http://www.startribune.com/wolves/story/1505275.html


> Doleac and Simien each has only this season remaining on his contract, which makes both a candidate to be cut from a big Wolves roster that grew more bloated Wednesday. The Wolves also received cash. As of Wednesday evening, Walker and Doleac were scheduled to report to the Wolves; Simien was not.


weird... why on earth the wolves want to hang on to walker (if they do) is beyond me.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

YES!!!!! Allāhu Akbar!!! The exorcist has saved us!
:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> YES!!!!! Allāhu Akbar!!! The exorcist has saved us!
> :yay: :yay: :yay:


dont cheer quite yet lol
looks like simien and edwards are definately going to be off the minny roster, but that does still leave them at 16...

could be toine... might not


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn you, now I am going to have to bring Father Merrin back because you spoke the name of He That Shall Be Forgotten. :mad2:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Damn you, now I am going to have to bring Father Merrin back because you spoke the name of He That Shall Be Forgotten. :mad2:


ah the temptation to put up a fake "we signed walker" thread was almost too much....


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't make me regret adding you to the mods list here. :azdaja:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:allhail: yes boss


lol


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

please buy him out kevin...i really REALLY cant afford ANOTHER walker jersey right now...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Where on earth did you get a Miami Walker jersey? Did you custom order that ****?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i have the only walker kentucky jersey ive ever seen...and authentics of the celts, mavs (autographed) and heat...the heat i got from the online reebok store...cant question the loyalty :biggrin:



EDIT: If ANYONE knows of a way i can get an authentic hawks, it would be much appreciated


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:lol: thats awesome


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Am I the only one who forgot about the 'Toine era in Atlanta?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I question Antoine's ability to accept a very reduced role, but he's certainly a better option than Brian Scalabrine if he learns that Kevin Garnett has a much higher percent shot at converting a basket them himself and he acts accordingly.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well really he would be coming here for the minimum.... and for that price even he must be seen as a bargain of sorts.

as much as people dislike him there will be times when KG is in foul trouble, the bench cant score, someone is injured that we will need a guy like toine who could score 20 on a night he's actually given the go ahead to do so


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i have the only walker kentucky jersey ive ever seen...and authentics of the celts, mavs (autographed) and heat...the heat i got from the online reebok store...cant question the loyalty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: If ANYONE knows of a way i can get an authentic hawks, it would be much appreciated



You need help, son. :lol:

EDIT: Have you tried nba.com? I think they sell custom jerseys, so you should be able to buy a Hawks #8 jersey with the Walker name on it. (I'm such an enabler.)


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

You're right, I can't question your loyalty. Just your sanity.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

So, what's the reasoning behind cutting Jones over Wallace? We have that much faith in Tony Allen? I don't.

I still don't like the Batistia cut, either.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Batista wanted to go play in Europe, he was cut as a favour. I would certainly feel better if they'd talked Seattle into a TA for Phoenix #1 trade, because Doc will be force feeding TA minutes at the 1 and he's going to end up costing us games. Wallace was probably kept over Jones for the simple reason that he's one of three guys on the roster 6'9" or over (since Moobius, Master Powe, and Big Baby are only 6'9" in stiletto heels).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jones or Wallace wasnt going to help this team win this season, so i guess they keep wallace as 'potential', although if the roster is full and more cuts come he could definately be waived to clear space for a PG or C.
i agree on Batista, if he didnt want to play here theres not much they could do but he would have helped a great deal IMO, still need a backup that can play the 5 with consistency.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i have the only walker kentucky jersey ive ever seen...and authentics of the celts, mavs (autographed) and heat...the heat i got from the online reebok store...cant question the loyalty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: If ANYONE knows of a way i can get an authentic hawks, it would be much appreciated


OMG, this guy is actually for real.

You can custom made an authentic hawks jersey for Walker. I don't know you can still get the old version though since they changed their uniform. Otherwise, you can always get it at NBA shop.

I would like to see Walker back with the Cs. He just looks right in that jersey.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Wolves are trying to make a 2 for 1 trade to keep antoine on the team (howard/doleac gone) , if that cant be done expect him here within 48 hours


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

People forget there's two sides to a signing. Just because Walker wants to play here doesn't mean Danny Ainge wants him to play here.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Certainly has to be worth the minimum though


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Danny Ainge isn't exactly his biggest fan.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Danny Ainge isn't exactly his biggest fan.


True, but then again Walker was a fan favourite when he was here in boston teamed with pierce, trading him away the first time began the rebuild of the celtics around pierce.
now its come full circle and allowed ainge to pull of the ray and KG trades..... might be good karma to bring him back lol


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

looks like everyone hates toine here lol


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

pokpok said:


> looks like everyone hates toine here lol



ummmmm.........................


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ummmmm.........................


Now that Toine is no longer on the Heat, I'll have a much easier time roting for him.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Premier said:


> So, what's the reasoning behind cutting Jones over Wallace? We have that much faith in Tony Allen? I don't.
> 
> I still don't like the Batistia cut, either.


Yea Batista shoulda made the team. Batista over Big Baby I would have even taken. Batista at least is an international and a fierce competitor whereas Davis is possibly gonna be a lazier player. I hope Davis becomes good but if he doesn't, I will be there to say that cutting Batista was a stupid move. Even Powe is a better player but he won't be seeing much pt. Glen Davis at center is also bad for us. We need another backup center badly. Lets hope Doleac gets bought out because I'd like to have him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Batista requested a release because his agent had negotiated a much better deal for him overseas.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> Yea Batista shoulda made the team. Batista over Big Baby I would have even taken. *Batista at least is an international* and a fierce competitor whereas Davis is possibly gonna be a lazier player. I hope Davis becomes good but if he doesn't, I will be there to say that cutting Batista was a stupid move. Even Powe is a better player but he won't be seeing much pt. Glen Davis at center is also bad for us. We need another backup center badly. Lets hope Doleac gets bought out because I'd like to have him.


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

meltinjohn said:


> Yea Batista shoulda made the team. Batista over Big Baby I would have even taken. Batista at least is an international and a fierce competitor whereas Davis is possibly gonna be a lazier player. I hope Davis becomes good but if he doesn't, I will be there to say that cutting Batista was a stupid move. Even Powe is a better player but he won't be seeing much pt. Glen Davis at center is also bad for us. We need another backup center badly. Lets hope Doleac gets bought out because I'd like to have him.


This isn't soccer where being an "international" is a big deal. Foreign does not equal good in NBA basketball (see most Europeans). I would have liked to see Batista stay, but he got a better deal in Israel where he will play for one of the better teams in Europe. Here, he would ride pine and get paid less.

Also, when did Glen Davis become lazy? I'm pretty sure he lost a bunch of weight between his freshman and sophomore year. Lazy dudes don't do that.

EDIT: Found the numbers. He went from 347 to his current 289. He's probably on the Perk plan as well, so that number will continue to go down. Lazy players aren't going to work hard enough to lose well over 50 pounds.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> What's that supposed to mean?




meltin john thinks that white internationals are alot better than our home grown players because the internationals are lighter skinned and therefore are better basketball players



yea...i know..................


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

look it wouldn't kill me to have antoine back but i'd much rather PJ Brown (or Juwan Howard for that matter i heard he got canned)


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Well, atleast we all agree that we could use another big. Lets get PJ Brown because he can play center. No one else on this roster should except for Perkins.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Batista at least is an international


You're treading on thin ice here. I won't edit it because you could be implying something else, but any sort of racial comments won't be tolerated.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

there is nothing else he could be implying


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It is possible he just prefers international players and not speaking specifically about race. This is his warning.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

if i said i perfer walker because "at least he is black" or "at least hes an american" i would get banned...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> if i said i perfer walker because "at least he is black" or "at least hes an american" i would get banned...


Personally I'd say that you should be banned for being a Walker fan. :bsmile:

(Just kidding #1AWF, you know we love you. Even if it is for your insane attachment to a scrub player.)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> The word was Walker wanted to re-join the Celtics and good friend Kevin Garnett. Walker trained with Kevin this summer in Las Vegas at Impact Basketball and landing in Boston would have lowered the expectations. The wrinkle is the Wolves see Walker as a good veteran influence for the young guys, and that may or may not work out as planned. Walker can still play, and if the end game is to get Corey Brewer comfortable shooting the rock, Walker is absolutely the right guy.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=5818


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

EDIT: We went over this, Causeway. If there's still a problem, feel free to private message me and we can work further on this situation.

P-Dub


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

with all due respect, please explain how AW's question is fine, while mine gets a warning. This is not clear at all.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Kevin McHale comes through for us again! :yay:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Kevin McHale comes through for us again! :yay:


This was all Mchales Master plan... who needs Garnett when he can build his team around the great antoine walker.

Minny has title town written all over it

now just wait for mchale to extend him lol


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> if i said i perfer walker because "at least he is black" or "at least hes an american" i would get banned...


*edited* or old celtics with Heinsohn and Cousy and Russell (1 main black on the most winningest team) so they should trade for this guy or something. Like I think Aaron Gray shoulda been picked over Big Baby and I am not saying that because of his skin tone.

Let's have an end to this sort of thing, shall we?

Your Friendly Neighbourhood Moderator


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wait, C-Webb still hasn't signed in Detroit has he? What do we think about the possibility of having him here to be the backup PF/C?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Absolutely not!!!

No team will ever with with Webber. Let him retire.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

David_Ortiz said:


> Wait, C-Webb still hasn't signed in Detroit has he? What do we think about the possibility of having him here to be the backup PF/C?


And he said about a month ago that he'll either retire or return to Detroit.


----------

